# Ibook G4 12":Quelle alimentation Allume cigare?



## Fidanza (20 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, je voudrais utiliser mon ibook en voiture et aussi le recharger sur la prise allume cigare. Quel appareillage faut il ? il y en a de 15 euros à 100 euros. Pouvez vous me faire profiter de vos expériences ....... Merci


----------



## melaure (21 Avril 2008)

Fidanza a dit:


> Bonjour, je voudrais utiliser mon ibook en voiture et aussi le recharger sur la prise allume cigare. Quel appareillage faut il ? il y en a de 15 euros à 100 euros. Pouvez vous me faire profiter de vos expériences ....... Merci



Hop hop hop, on se calme. Il faut être fou pour mettre de l'argent dans un câble spécifique allume cigare !!!

Je te conseille de prendre un Belkin AC Anywhere

La photo sur le site a une prise américaine, mais le modèle vendu en France a bien une prise française. J 'en ai un depuis plusieurs années et au moins avec une prise de courant standard, c'est que tu branches n'importe lequel de tes appareils. Pas besoin d'un câble spécifique pour chacun d'eux.


----------



## Alex666 (21 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Hop hop hop, on se calme. Il faut être fou pour mettre de l'argent dans un câble spécifique allume cigare !!!
> 
> Je te conseille de prendre un Belkin AC Anywhere
> 
> La photo sur le site a une prise américaine, mais le modèle vendu en France a bien une prise française. J 'en ai un depuis plusieurs années et au moins avec une prise de courant standard, c'est que tu branches n'importe lequel de tes appareils. Pas besoin d'un câble spécifique pour chacun d'eux.



Merci, tu as le prix?


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Avril 2008)

Salut, 

Je pense que le produit dont tu as besoin est un "convertisseur 12-230V" qui va concertir la tension 12V de ta voiture en une tension 230V similaire à celle de ta maison 
Tu pourraés donc brancher dessus ton chargeur secteur, ton chargeur de telephone portable, etc. 

Pour choisir celui qui te convient, regarde la puissance consommée par ton chargeur d'ordinateur (c'est ecrit dessus normalement) et prend un modele de convertisseur qui soit au moins aussi puissant (je te conseille le double pour etre tranquille


----------



## melaure (21 Avril 2008)

Le Belkin AC Anywhere existe en 140 et 300 W

On le trouve à la Fnac ou certains revendeurs info.


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Avril 2008)

Il existe beaucoup de marque de ce produit, que l'on trouve facilement dans les supermarchés et les stations essences des autoroutes


----------

